# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου >  Δήλωση δικτύου στην ΕΕΤΤ

## nikosnafpakto

Παιδιά καλή η προσπάθεια. Ελπίζω να έχετε δηλώσει το ασύρματο δίκτυο στην ΕΕΤΤ!! 



> Δυστυχώς δεν θα έχουμε pc πάνω στο κεντρικό AP συνεπώς θα προσπαθήσω να στήσω τα εξής services πάνω στο δικό μου (που έτσι και αλλιώς είναι ανοιχτό 24/24 7/7).
> 
> http
> ftp
> telnet [για προσωπική χρήση]
> proxy [ελεγχόμενο για internet]
> irc
> wind
> dc++
> ...

----------


## Ventrix

τσου!




> Σύμφωνα με το Φ.Ε.Κ. 399/3-4-2006 η χρήση της μπάντας των 2.4 Ghz και 5.470-5.725 GHz είναι ελεύθερη και δε χρειάζεται αδειοδότηση.
> Τυχόν προτροπές για υποβολή δηλώσεων προς την ΕΕΤΤ, είναι παραπλανητικές κι έχουν σκοπό να υποβαθμίσουν τις ενέργειες του Συλλόγου.

----------


## nikosnafpakto

Συμφωνώ απολύτως ότι είναι ελεύθερη αλλά πρέπει να δηλωθεί το δίκτυο στην ΕΕΤΤ έτσι ώστε να υπάρχει κάποιος έλεγχος στην χρήση των συχνοτήτων. Μάλλον δεν είσαι ενήμερος και η προτροπή μου σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι παραπλανητική. Σε περίπτωση που η χρήση του δικτύου σας δημιουργεί προβλήματα σε άλλα δίκτυα δηλωμένα στην ΕΕΤΤ ενώ εσείς δεν το έχετε δηλώσει σας δημιουργεί πρόβλημα.



> τσου!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Σύμφωνα με το Φ.Ε.Κ. 399/3-4-2006 η χρήση της μπάντας των 2.4 Ghz και 5.470-5.725 GHz είναι ελεύθερη και δε χρειάζεται αδειοδότηση.
> Τυχόν προτροπές για υποβολή δηλώσεων προς την ΕΕΤΤ, είναι παραπλανητικές κι έχουν σκοπό να υποβαθμίσουν τις ενέργειες του Συλλόγου.

----------


## Ventrix

το 


> Τυχόν προτροπές για υποβολή δηλώσεων προς την ΕΕΤΤ, είναι παραπλανητικές κι έχουν σκοπό να υποβαθμίσουν τις ενέργειες του Συλλόγου.


 είναι απλά η συνέχεια της υπογραφής ενός μέλους του awmn. Δεν προστέθηκε προσωπικά προς εσένα.  :: 

Προσωπικά δεν νομίζω η ΕΕΤΤ να κάνει μετρήσεις στα δηλωμένα δίκτυα σε προγραμματισμένη (αλλά ούτε και διάσπαρτη) βάση.

Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα δεν θα λυθεί μέσω της ΕΕΤΤ, θα μπορούσα να το παρομοιάσω σαν τις θέσεις parking...

----------


## nvak

> ... πρέπει να δηλωθεί το δίκτυο στην ΕΕΤΤ έτσι ώστε να υπάρχει κάποιος έλεγχος στην χρήση των συχνοτήτων. 
> ... Σε περίπτωση που η χρήση του δικτύου σας δημιουργεί προβλήματα σε άλλα δίκτυα δηλωμένα στην ΕΕΤΤ ενώ εσείς δεν το έχετε δηλώσει σας δημιουργεί πρόβλημα.


H EETT ελέγχει *μόνο* μετά απο καταγγελία.
Δεν θέλει δηλώσεις. 
Θέλει να εκπέμπουμε μέσα στις ελεύθερες συχνότητες και στην επιτρεπόμενη ισχύ.

----------


## nikosnafpakto

Θα σας παρότρυνα να ενημερωθείτε λίγο καλύτερα....

----------


## Ventrix

θα σε παρότρυνα να κάνεις μερικές αναζητήσεις στο forum...

----------


## argi

H ενημέρωση είναι απο την ίδια την ΕΕΤΤ όπως μπορείς να δείς και στο σχετικό ποστ μετά την επίσκεψη μας εκεί (10/4/2006)... Άρα μάλλον καλά ενημερωμένος είναι...

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20415&highlight=
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight=

@rg!

----------


## Sam_GR

> Θα σας παρότρυνα να ενημερωθείτε λίγο καλύτερα....


Αν ψάξεις θα δείς ότι αυτό που λές δεν είναι ορθό.Τα παιδιά σου μιλούν με γεγονότα.

----------

